# My New Grizzly G0715P Table Saw



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am so impressed with this saw!
Ellen


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats Lorna! It sure is a great-looking saw and it sounds as if it was in the capable hands of a couple of whiz kids. I have one question regarding the riving knife. You mentioned that you installed a thin kerf blade. Is the riving knife specifically for thin kerf blades? I know mine came with a riving knife intended for a standard blade and I would have to purchase a thin kerf riving knife were I to load up a thin kerf blade. You might encounter pinching which could result in kickback. Best wishes with the new saw. It seems you already love it and rightly so. Isn't that nickel test fun?


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Lenny, Thanks for the kudos! The riving knife supplied with the saw is thin enough to accommodate a thin-kerf blade and my test cuts were fine! So I don't anticipate any problems.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad to hear it Lorna. Safety first!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

great that you got a new table saw…i know you will love it, have great time with your first project..grizz


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

A good friend of mine got this saw about a month ago and has been really pleased with it. It is a nice saw for the money. Congratulation on your perchase. A lot of people are pleased with the grizzly product. Have fun and be safe.

God Bless
tom


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Grizz & Tom for you nice comments. I look forward to posting projects made with the help of my new saw!


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

I previously reviewed this product and finally got to put it to the test yesterday. What a great saw! I even cut extra pieces just because I could!

I'm glad that you tested a thin kerf blade. The manual specifies to use a blade that is thicker than thin kerf, because of the size of the riving knife. I had suspicions that thin kerf would work, thanks for confirming!

Enjoy the saw, I certainly am!
Jeremy


----------



## Szczuldo (Oct 21, 2010)

i believe i mentioned it in my review that the riving knife was thin enough to be used with (at least) Freud thin kerf blades. Adjusting it was a pain but good to see another good review.

The mobile base may make the saw easier to move but my fingers are getting sick of turning those knobs. I'm situated in a 2 car garage which houses 2 cars so this needs to be moved at the end of the day.


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

I also have my workshop and have the shop fox mobile bases on my table and band saw. I too a piece of pvc pipe and cut fingers in the end of it to make turning the knobs easier.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I am in the market for a new TS but I think that the Grizzly will be way too much to ship… all the way downunder…oh well.
Glad you have such fun toys to play with….


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Congratulations Lorna !
Great review,
wishing you many hours of Happy Cutting !

Lisa


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Lorna, that's a fine looking saw. Congratulations.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks eveyone for your input! I also thank Jeremy & Alexei whose reviews helped me decide to buy this saw and I'm sure glad I did!
Lorna


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats to you on your new Saw! I really like the polar style from grizzly. I have there 14 inch Band Saw and really like it. Look fwd to seeing some projects off this. What type of fence did it come with?


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Ken. The fence is a camlock T-shaped with HDPE face. I was impressed with the quality and how well it was aligned with the saw blade right out of the box!
Lorna


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats on the new saw there Lorna, i'm sure you'll enjoy it for a long time to come. I see you have a siamese for your avatar. I have a siamese male, seal point and he basically owns the house. Those are some really smart cats.

Have fun ripping some wood 

Kevin


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Kevin, my female chocolate point "Tilley" is a real cutie and rules here too! She also enjoys rolling in the sawdust and would love to help in the shop if I let her. MY rule is: no children or animals allowed when I'm working with power tools.


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Here is Bailey, he's about 5 years old now. Tried to pm you, but didn't see a place to attach the pic.
I put down a new floor in the kitchen last week and everywhere I turned and went he was right there to see what I was doing. Funny thing is I was in the kitchen doing nothing and he went to the living room, I called his name and he bout broke his neck trying to get in the kitchen to me. I guess he thought he was going to miss something, LOL.

Kevin


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats Lorna, on your new saw.


----------



## Lorraine (May 29, 2011)

I am new to the site and happy to be here. I would like comments on the new Grizzly hybrid tablesaw. I got to the site when I first read the above review and was wondering if moonls is still happy with the saw. I read that there was a great difference between a hybrid and a professional tablesaw, something to do with the construction and attachment of the motor to the cabinet.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Lorraine. Yes I'm still very happy with my saw. I did have to readjust my fence recently but I should apply some non-permanent "loctite" to prevent any movement of the set screws and lock nuts that hold the fence in alignment. I also made my own zero-clearance insert because the Grizzly version wasn't available at the time. Also I'm glad I use the saw wired for 220v as it came. I have no trouble cutting through hardwood. I think the quality of construction is certainly fine for use in a home shop such as mine.
Good luck.


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Lorna - another newbie to the site & I've been looking at various saws, would like to know if you still like your G0715 & also how well is the mobile base holding up (was it shop fox)? I'd love to get Grizzly's G1023, but $'s are issue.
Thanks!


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Wncguy,
Yes I still am very happy with my saw! The mobile base is fine although I don't really move the saw very often. I think you'd be happy with the performance of this saw. Good luck.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review of this saw. I've been thinking of buying it, and have been reading & watching endless reviews on this. Lot of good ones, and a few bad. Happy this is working good for you.


----------

